# Itachi vs Jūbito (how Itachi wins)



## Sadgoob (Jul 25, 2013)

*Location:* Jūbito vs Everybody
*Distance:* 30 meters
*Knowledge:* Manga
*Restrictions:* Kotoamatsukami, Tsukuyomi, Izanagi, Amaterasu

My thoughts,

Finger Genjutsu​

​
Itachi's finger genjutsu brings up painful memories of the past to haunt its victims. For Jūbito, this would include Rin. Boom, done. The illusory Rin would completely wreck Jūbito's mind. 

Kunai Curving​
​
Itachi can curve kunai through blindspots so that multiple Rinnegan can't see kunai headed _for their eyes_. Therefore, Jūbito wouldn't see them coming and would be blinded. Itachi would then dominate.

Izanami​

​
Itachi makes a clone. Jūbito blitzes. Jūbito then blitzes Itachi, and he's trapped in an infinite loop until he works out his serious issues. Bisected Itachi would then heal himself like Tsunade, but better.

Yata Mirror​

​
Jūbito attacks with full force. The Yata Mirror repels the attack back at him, destroying Jūbito. Yagura could also imitate this feat, but I doubt his mirror technique is nearly as legendary.

Totsuka Blade​

​
Jūbito was hit by kunai, so yeah, the Totsuka would land. And it's said that _anything_ the Totsuka pierces is sealed (and anything can be cut down,) so Jūbito would be in blissful genjutsu with Rin. Pussy.

*Conclusion*

Obito waited for Itachi to die for these reason. Kishimoto had to get rid of Itachi because it's so obvious Itachi would win. This is why Kabuto said Itachi was his finest Edo Tensei. 
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ersa (Jul 25, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with this


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 25, 2013)

you forgot 'fill his eyes with kunais'


Juubito has eyes, those eyes are used to see, and itachi has kunai.  Itachi is an expert at filling eyes with kunai, he's already done it to 4 rinnegans, it should be much easier to fill a single rinnegan and a sharingan.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll take a crack at this. .

*Finger Genjutsu*
The Ten Tails inside him can just shake him out of it.

*Izanami*
The victim is aware that they're trapped in an infinite timeloop. Obito, being knowledgeable about many Sharingan techniques (such as Izanami's counterpart, Izanagi), should know of Izanami and can confront his choices and shake himself of his despair and leave Izanami. 

*Yata Mirror*
To say it deflects *everything* is a MASSIVE no limits fallacy but for lulz, let's say it can. In it's second form, it tanked it's own bijūdama *inside* its own body.

If that's not enough for you, then how bout this. As the primordial being of the Narutoverse as well as the progenitor of life, the Juubi likely can't be destroy (which is why the Rikudou Sennin had to seal it away in his own body when he defeated it). Now, Juubito seems to have gained full control of the Juubi and has access to said indestructibility, which would make him immune to even his own attacks.

*Totsuka Sword*
Juubito (now with his sentience back) will know of Itachi's Totsuka Sword (as Itachi mentions Obito was his mentor) and simply evade it.

That should about wrap it up. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who's gonna argue against this?.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to neg you so badly, but I really don't like that. (even though I don't see anything important about
all this rep, and neg stuff) @.@


----------



## Ersa (Jul 25, 2013)

Madara claimed through Black Zetsu that Itachi is invincible.

It's not NLF if it's true


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

He also claimed Hashirama was the only one who could stop him.


----------



## lathia (Jul 25, 2013)

You didn't have to write "How Itachi wins." The word Itachi serves that purpose. No need for redundancy.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 25, 2013)

I approve of this message


----------



## Turrin (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol at Genjutsu working on Obito, his will of Pedobear will simply break him free.


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2013)

This is stupid and you should feel bad for posting this.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 25, 2013)

Huh.

Huh.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2013)

Flawless work, that's our Lord Itachi for ya


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 25, 2013)

it's also possible that since itachi could seal amaterasu and koto into a crow, it's possible he could seal totsuka into a crow too. so while itachi stays invincible reflecting full powered juubi bijuudamas with yata's mirror, the special crow will sneak up and stab juubito with totsuka and seal him


----------



## the box (Jul 25, 2013)

jewbito blitzes and blows him to pieces, itachi lacks the physical prowess to get away.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 25, 2013)

You should make this thread in the telegram.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 25, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> you forgot 'fill his eyes with kunais'
> 
> 
> Juubito has eyes, those eyes are used to see, and itachi has kunai.  Itachi is an expert at filling eyes with kunai, he's already done it to 4 rinnegans, it should be much easier to fill a single rinnegan and a sharingan.



 I'll edit the OP.



TorJaN said:


> I want to neg you so badly, but I really don't like that. (even though I don't see anything important about
> all this rep, and neg stuff) @.@



Stay strong, brother! Spread love, not hate.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 25, 2013)

This _is_ a joke thread, right?


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jul 25, 2013)

> This is a joke thread, right?



I'm hoping so...


----------



## Rain (Jul 25, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This _is_ a joke thread, right?



You should know, you are here 7 years.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 25, 2013)

I never joke about Itachi. This is a serious thread.


----------



## Epicpudding (Jul 25, 2013)

Juubito stomps without even trying. 

Itachi beating Juubito is about as likely as Kiba soloing Nagato.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 25, 2013)

Finger Genjutsu: only works on low tiers from what we've seen.

Kunai Curving: I doubt Juubito will be preoccupied with foes who are more important and forget Itachi -- ITT Itachi is alone.

Izanami: unlikely Itachi will live through one move. We also don't understand how the conditions don't apply to non-Izanagi users and those who think they're someone else.

Yata Mirror and Totsuka Blade: 
*Spoiler*: _Latest chapter spoilers_ 



It's doubtful that these items will do well against the RS' staff.


----------



## Magician (Jul 25, 2013)

Itachi even solo's Juubito.

That's why Kishi had to kill him off. 

It would make it unfair.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread is wrong. This dude is a fan boy. Obito wins no difficultly.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jul 25, 2013)

well juubito is unstoppable right now so i dont think itachi would win
but itachi is powerful with the susanoo


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2013)

Itachi pierces Obito with Totsuka, Obito then reverse the sealing and Itachi gets sealed. So big is the gap between them, bear in mind this is not even Obito's final form.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2013)

MS obito was stronger than itachi.


----------



## joshhookway (Jul 25, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I want to neg you so badly, but I really don't like that. (even though I don't see anything important about
> all this rep, and neg stuff) @.@



You can't neg someone if you hide your rep.


This is a nice satire on certain Itachi fans if you don't understand.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 26, 2013)

Kamui Obito is stronger than Itachi, this Obito would shit on Itachi effortlessly and it is not even the final form.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jul 26, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> *Location:* Jūbito vs Everybody
> *Distance:* 30 meters
> *Knowledge:* Manga
> *Restrictions:* Kotoamatsukami, Izanagi, Amaterasu
> ...


couldnt have said it better my self lol


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 26, 2013)

Juubito would destroy Itachi before he could think of doing the genjutsu.Genjutsu is useless on a guy who could cast a planet level genjutsu.Regular kunai would shatter if it made contact with his eye.YM is NLF and the new Juubidamas erase so the Susanoo is erased.Obito already knows about Itachi so he will never get the chance to use it.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 26, 2013)

i cant believe im seriosly responding to this... but here goes.

finger genjutsu: doesnt have feats of working on anyone stronger than begining of part 2 naruto. Also, itachi cant point without arms.

kunai curving: considering tobiramas thousands of explosions did nothing to a weaker version of him, the kunai bounce off his eye balls. Also, itachi cant throw kunai without arms.

Izanami: We only know how it works on people who want to be someone else. And theres no way itachi would survive long enough for 2 identical actions to occur vs. juubito.

Yata Mirror: reflecting everything is a massive NLF. he cant reflect juubito's jutsu's, too hax and powerful. Yata mirror wont even be brought out in time anyway. not that it matters at all.

Totsuka: Cant pierce obito's skin, cant seal. wont get a chance to use it anyway.

Anyway, obito obliterates with absolutely no difficulty what so ever.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Jul 27, 2013)

Although I disagree, I absolutely love the idea of Itachi's finger genjutsu bringing up painful memories of Rin in an attempt to crush him mentally...very Itachi style


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2013)

It looks like Strat is the only one who thinks Itachi can beat the pseudo-Rikudou Sennin...


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Trance said:


> It looks like Strat is the only one who thinks Itachi can beat the pseudo-Rikudou Sennin...



Nah, there are a few others.  Not that OTHER arguments are super-legitimate. Basically all of them involve portrayal.​


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> You can't neg someone if you hide your rep.
> 
> 
> This is a nice satire on certain Itachi fans if you don't understand.



- actually I can, and i have done it before. @.@

- I hope it is.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2013)

- Obito forms a black material shroud or shield around himself, you know the thing that desintegrates everything at the molecular level. He close his eyes and starts to think about stuff.

- Obito remains motionless and sits on the ground.

- Itachi launches kunais they get desintegrated.

- Itachi uses amaterasu, flames get desintegrated.

- Itachi attempts Tsukuyomi, too bad Obito does not even need to keep his eyes open for this shit adversary.

- Itachi forms Susanoo, everything that touches the shrous gets desintegrated.

- He attempts Totsuka Sword, too bad that once it attempts to bypass the barrier the part that touches it gets desintegrated.

- Itachi attempts to rush at Obito using the Yata Mirror like a riot police, too bad as stated by the databook that Yata Mirror works by changing its elemental features to negate the attack and the desintegrating black material use all nature transformations at the same time, thus it gets desintegrated as well.

- Obito sighs.

- The black material shield expands omnidirectionally engulfing Susanoo and Itachi, Itachi gets desintegrated and disappears from the face of the earth.

- Obito stands up and walks away.

Alternate ending:

- Obito forms a black material shroud or shield around himself, you know the thing that desintegrates everything at the molecular level. He close his eyes and starts to think about stuff.

- Obito remains motionless and sits on the ground.

- Itachi launches kunais they get desintegrated.

- Itachi uses amaterasu, flames get desintegrated.

- Itachi attempts Tsukuyomi, too bad Obito does not even need to keep his eyes open for this shit adversary.

- Itachi forms Susanoo, everything that touches the shrous gets desintegrated.

- He attempts Totsuka Sword, too bad that once it attempts to bypass the barrier the part that touches it gets desintegrated.

- Itachi attempts to rush at Obito using the Yata Mirror like a riot police, too bad as stated by the databook that Yata Mirror works by changing its elemental features to negate the attack and the desintegrating black material use all nature transformations at the same time, thus it gets desintegrated as well.

- Obito sighs.

- The black material shield expands omnidirectionally engulfing Susanoo and Itachi, Obito manipulates the shape in such a way that the desintegrating material stops before engulfing Itachi, encasing him in a 10X10 space.

- Obito laughs at Itachi and walks away.

- Itachi dies of starvation or alternatively decides to kill himself fast by running to the walls desintegrating himself.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> - Itachi attempts to rush at Obito using the Yata Mirror like a riot police, too bad as stated by the databook that Yata Mirror works by changing its elemental features to negate the attack and the desintegrating black material use all nature transformations at the same time, thus it gets desintegrated as well.



It actually uses the plural, meaning it deflects multiple natures at once.



attribute*s*


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, if Obito used that strategy, then Itachi just needs to make two clones and it's a remarkably easy Izanami to cast. ​


----------



## Rocky (Jul 27, 2013)

I find it odd that Itachi has exited the Manga without once demonstrating Yata Mirror's true capabilities. 

I'm finding it more and more likely that it's what Itachi used to protect himself from Kirin, and it did its job.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I find it odd that Itachi has exited the Manga without once demonstrating Yata Mirror's true capabilities.
> 
> I'm finding it more and more likely that it's what Itachi used to protect himself from Kirin, and it did its job.



That's the exact reasonign people used after chapter 394. Then Itachi came back to show the Magatama, Izanami, partial Susano'o transformations, his giant crow, etc. 

The fact is, we don't know if Itachi truly exited the manga, and just because he only used his full Susano'o for two seconds as an Edo to seal Nagato isn't a reasonable basis to conclude anything.​


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe Madara's trump card is Rin and not Itachi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> It actually uses the plural, meaning it deflects multiple natures at once.
> 
> 
> 
> attribute*s*



It still is irrelevant, if the attack use fire and lighting, then Yata Mirror can counter with water and earth. There is no counter to all natures at the same time, also the black orbs attacks are stated to be beyond every bloodline limit and clan ability (Sharingan, Uchiha) so the Yata Mirror being a purely Sharingan attack, would be unable to copy so many natures, but even if it did it is irrelevant because it would be unable to counter something that use all natures at once having no opposing nature.



Strategoob said:


> Also, if Obito used that strategy, then Itachi just needs to make two clones and it's a remarkably easy Izanami to cast. ​



The two clones won't be able to do a shit because they can't touch Obito, he needs an effective hit to cast Izanami.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

That'd be okay, as I think it's pretty retarded how Rin is a fundamental drive yet is less developed than Hanabi.​


----------



## Rocky (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> The fact is, we don't know if Itachi truly exited the manga, and just because he only used his full Susano'o for two seconds as an Edo to seal Nagato isn't a reasonable basis to conclude anything.​



I know it isn't all that reasonable. I just find it the most likely at this point. I mean look at the alternative: Ribcage Susano'o? 

Itachi's not coming back. He already did.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> but even if it did it is irrelevant because it would be unable to counter something that use all natures at once having no opposing nature.



The Yata Mirror repels  ninjutsu without exception. ​


Orochibuto said:


> The two clones won't be able to do a shit because they can't touch Obito, he needs an effective hit to cast Izanami.



The clones never touched Kabuto to use Izanami, only Sasuke's sword. All Izanami requires is that two replicate a sensation. Basically, if Obito uses the same attack twice and Itachi's hit twice.​


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I know it isn't all that reasonable. I just find it the most likely at this point. I mean look at the alternative: Ribcage Susano'o?



Why not the v3 Susano'o he instantly pulled up against Kabuto?



Rocky said:


> Itachi's not coming back. He already did.



The lotus of the leaf blooms twice thrice.


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2013)

Yep. It's Rin. Madara trained him, so he must known Obito had the feels for Rin and still does...so Madara will now revive Rin, which stuns Obito long enough for Minato to Shiki Fujin him. 



Strategoob said:


> The lotus of the leaf blooms twice.



It did bloom twice. Itachi lived, then died, then came back again, then left again.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Why not the v3 Susano'o he instantly pulled up against Kabuto?



Never struck me as powerful enough. Probably because of how Danzou tore Sasuke's, and Kirin is 8 billion times more penetrative than that attack.





> The lotus of the leaf blooms twice.



Not thrice.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Trance said:


> It did bloom twice. Itachi lived, then died, then came back again, then left again.



Hmm. How about: all good things happen in threes! ​


Rocky said:


> Never struck me as powerful enough. Probably because of how Danzou tore Sasuke's, and Kirin is 8 billion times more penetrative than that attack.



Danzō made an opening by paralyzing Susano'o, then attacking the weakest point with an enhanced wind release. And that only opened a temporary hole in Susano'o without inconveniencing Sasuke at all.

 In contrast, Itachi's Susano'o wasn't paralyzed so it would have actually blocked, and given the power of Kirin, was completely defeated and flattened Itachi a bit anyway.​


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> The Yata Mirror counters all ninjutsu and any attack. ​



How do you counter an attack with no nature or opposing thing? If you attack with an element or even a combination, it is reasonable it can use the natures that are stronger to cancel it, since natures are used in A - B - C - D form where one of the elements is strongest agaisnt a particular element but useless agaisnt one.

But if it use ALL elements then is irrelevant becuase there is nothing to counter it with, unless you are claiming Yata Mirror can create new elements non existant, which would be dumb and ridiculous.

At most (which I am certain is not, this Itachi wankery is ridiculous he is nowhere near Obito's level) the Yata Mirror would not be desintegrated and would merely be pushed back, in which case Itachi would be defenseless agaisnt an omnidirectional since YM is not an omnidirectional forcefield-like shield.



Strategoob said:


> They'd touch his chakra, which is sufficient, just like they never touched Kabuto, only his sword.​



The sword as far as I remember was created from Kabuto's body and actually linked to it, this is a shroud. It is ridiculous, this is like saying that then if Itachi can touch a kunai from Minato he would be able to automatically cast Izanami because they are charged with Minato's chakra.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 27, 2013)

I like how people seriously debate for Itachi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> At most (which I am certain is not, this Itachi wankery is ridiculous he is nowhere near Obito's level) the Yata Mirror would not be desintegrated and would merely be pushed back



Actually, according to the text, Obito would be pushed back. (Repelled.)



Orochibuto said:


> in which case Itachi would be defenseless agaisnt an omnidirectional since YM is not an omnidirectional forcefield-like shield.



Actually, it kind of is



Remember, it changes attribute*s* to block any and _all_ attacks.



Orochibuto said:


> The sword as far as I remember was created from Kabuto's body and actually linked to it



I'm pretty sure it was Sasuke's sword.



Orochibuto said:


> a kunai from Minato he would be able to automatically cast Izanami because they are charged with Minato's chakra.



If Minato threw a kunai at Itachi twice, and Itachi either countered or was hit twice, then yeah, that's Izanami's prerequisites. It only requires that the two repeat an action. Kabuto was stupidly versatile, making it more difficult.


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I like how people seriously debate for Itachi.



That's Strat for ya. Always serious when it comes to Itachi


----------



## Jagger (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks God Itachi is dead. Imagine if he was alive...oh sweet Jesus....


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

He's coming back, don't you worry about that. Kabuto's being redeemed by Itachi in genjutsu right now and it's only a matter of time before Sasuke or Madara resurrect some Uchiha.​


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Actually, according to the text, Obito would be pushed back. (Repelled.)



I am just playing with you and disregarding the complete bullshit of Yata Mirror not being obliterated.

Even in this scenario, it does nothing, it just does not desintegrate, both would be pushed back having no advantadge over each other.




Strategoob said:


> Actually, it kind of is
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it changes attribute*s* to block any and _all_ attacks.



Kinda is =/= is, it expanded over sides and top a few, but it has no feats of tanking an engulfing attack and being able to expand to reach tbe back, bottom and complete top, so going by feats it can't and never showed to be able to do it.



Strategoob said:


> If Minato threw a kunai at Itachi twice, and Itachi either countered or was hit twice, then yeah, that's Izanami's prerequisites. It only requires that the two repeat an action. Kabuto was stupidly versatile, making it more difficult.



Izanami works by physical sensations shared between the two, thus it does not require sight. There is no physical sensation here, so Obito would not be affected.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> I am just playing with you and disregarding the complete bullshit of Yata Mirror not being obliterated.
> 
> Even in this scenario, it does nothing, it just does not desintegrate, both would be pushed back having no advantadge over each other.
> 
> ...



I think combined with it being stated to repel any attack and being able to alter its attributes, plus it clearly being shown to expand into a semi-spherical shape... _c'mon_. ​


Orochibuto said:


> Izanami works by physical sensations shared between the two, thus it does not require sight. There is no physical sensation here, so Obito would not be affected.



IMHO you're misunderstanding those words. Stabbing someone with a sword and being stabbed aren't the same physical sensation. There's an interaction and replication of that interaction. 

So just like Kabuto only felt the hilt and Itachi only felt the blade, Obito would feel the sphere of his chakra and Itachi would feel the burn of the chakra. That's it, hump 'em and dump 'em.​


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> I think combined with it being stated to repel any attack and being able to alter its attributes, plus it clearly being shown to expand into a semi-spherical shape... _c'mon_. ​



There are still no feats for that "I think" "It is stated" this is all you got, it is as well stated that the destructive black chakra is beyond the capacity of any bloodline or clan.

Under your logic, then if the Death Star fired at Narutoverse it could withstand the laser.




Strategoob said:


> IMHO you're misunderstanding those words. Stabbing someone with a sword and being stabbed aren't the same physical sensation. There's an interaction and replication of that interaction.
> 
> So just like Kabuto only felt the hilt and Itachi only felt the blade, Obito would feel the sphere of his chakra and Itachi would feel the burn of the chakra. That's it, hump 'em and dump 'em.​




I am not misundertanding anything, this is how it works. Obito is not going to feel anything, just like how Sasuke does not feel anything when Amaterasu has contact with something or Naruto when his Bijuu Dama interacts.​


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Under your logic, then if the Death Star fired at Narutoverse it could withstand the laser.



Minato'd send that shit back at them.​


Orochibuto said:


> I am not misundertanding anything, this is how it works. Obito is not going to feel anything, just like how Sasuke does not feel anything when Amaterasu has contact with something



Okay, so let's use that example. Sasuke doesn't feel the contact, but he still _feels_ the bodily sensation of using Amaterasu. That's what's captured with the eye power.​


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2013)

So, Yata Mirror can deflect *anything*, is that right Strat?

So, if Kami Tenchi unleashed an omnipotent blast at him, it be deflected?


----------



## Rocky (Jul 27, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> In contrast, Itachi's Susano'o wasn't paralyzed so it would have actually blocked​



Itachi wasn't forming a Stage 3 Susano'o and raising its arms all in the timeframe of a lighting strike.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2013)

Wouldn't Obito be capable of using Juubi's country busters as well? Itachi isn't surviving this.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 27, 2013)

Itachitards dont know when to give up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Okodi (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmm. Wouldn't Jūbito be able to destroy the spirit weapons seeing how he is a Rikudo and can mess with souls 

Naaah


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Okodi said:


> Hmm. Wouldn't Jūbito be able to destroy the spirit weapons seeing how he is a Rikudo and can mess with souls
> 
> Naaah



RS became RS because of the spirit weapons obviously.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Itachi wasn't forming a Stage 3 Susano'o and raising its arms all in the timeframe of a lighting strike.



The way they form is up to the Uchiha, which is why they formed and caught the snakes in one swift movement. Similarly, partial transformation direct the limbs wherever the Uchiha want.​


Trance said:


> So, if Kami Tenchi unleashed an omnipotent blast at him, it be deflected?



The One-Above-All and Kami Tenchi could do the fusion dance and still be inadequate before the might of Itachi's aragami. ​


Shinryu said:


> Itachitards dont know when to give up.



I love The Money Pit.​


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 7, 2013)

No attacks bar SM work on Obito, so even if we take hyperbole fanwank Itachi (since canon Itachi would get obliterated in 3 femtoseconds) he would get stomped.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 7, 2013)

Did you really revive a dead thread to bash a fandom.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 7, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Did you really revive a dead thread to bash a fandom.



Bash a fandom?....... can you even call this shit a fandom?

Even so, they were the ones that starting with the bashing and ridicule stating Itachi or anyone for that matter can even harm Juubito, so yes they got that coming, and everytime Obito will get something that pawns Itachi and rape him even more, I will post it here, blame the OP not me.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 7, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> I don't think you can call this shit a fandom.....



The thread was titled "Itachi vs. Jubito (How Itachi wins)".

You tried to seriously debate against the creator of the thread. What did you honestly expect. Strat trolled the mess outta you. Sorry man.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 7, 2013)

Itachi doesn't have Senjutsu. GG the King.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 7, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The thread was titled "Itachi vs. Jubito (How Itachi wins)".
> 
> You tried to seriously debate against the creator of the thread. What did you honestly expect. Strat trolled the mess outta you. Sorry man.



Some people were seriously debating Itachi could win, and it is hillarious how even the troll arguments fall down one by one each week.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty legit I'd say. 


Haters gonna hate


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 7, 2013)

How is this thread not 5 stars?
It's legit in every single way.

Izanami = GG 

Hashirama said Itachi was better than him.
Totsuka blitzed Nagato.
Zetsu said Itachi is invincible.
Itachi at the age of 6 had the maturity of a Hokage.
Obito/Tobi said that if Itachi knew everything about him he would've been killed.

It all makes sense. Itachi had to be dead for the manga to last this long. 



crystalblade13 said:


> i cant believe im seriosly responding to this... but here goes.



I can't seriously believe you are seriously taking this seriously.


----------



## Sans (Aug 7, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> I am not misundertanding anything, this is how it works. Obito is not going to feel anything, just like how Sasuke does not feel anything when Amaterasu has contact with something or Naruto when his Bijuu Dama interacts.



If it required direct physical contact between the two, Kabuto stabbing Itachi with a sword would be inadequate.


----------



## Sans (Aug 7, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Did you really revive a dead thread to bash a fandom.



Don't be silly, no one would be that petty and childish to even _remember_ -



Orochibuto said:


> Bash a fandom?....... can you even call this shit a fandom?



I see I stand corrected. 



Rocky said:


> You tried to seriously debate against the creator of the thread. What did you honestly expect. Strat trolled the mess outta you. Sorry man.



And after getting so worked up, this is the result. ck

Itachi Fandom: 1, Orochibuto: 0


----------



## Jagger (Aug 7, 2013)

You forgot to add Crow Sage Mode to the list, Strat.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 7, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You forgot to add Crow Sage Mode to the list, Strat.



Raven Sage Mode sounds cooler! I bet he found the Totsuka Blade and Yata Mirror at the greatest of all sage training grounds, and he mastered that ultimate Sage Mode like Rikudō before him. 

The only reason he didn't use it as an Edo to babyshake Kabuto is because, like Hiruzen, Itachi was resurrected with some of his bodily issues from the end of his life, inhibiting his maximum stamina.

Yeah.​


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 7, 2013)

and then minato pops out of nowhere and puts a kunai in itachi's neck.


GG


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 7, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> and then minato pops out of nowhere and puts a kunai in itachi's neck.
> 
> 
> GG



Itachi flash activates Susano'o and rips his arm off


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 7, 2013)

he does this after getting sliced in half by minato's kunai?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> T because, like Hiruzen, Itachi was resurrected with some of his bodily issues from the end of his life, inhibiting his maximum stamina.​



I actually think Itachi was resurrected to perfect health, as he wasn't blind. 

Also, it looks like Hashirama was brought back to his prime.

I think the author just picks and chooses.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I actually think Itachi was resurrected to perfect health, as he wasn't blind. Also, it looks like Hashirama was brought back to his prime. I think the author just picks and chooses.



Eh, we don't know what his vision was like and the whitened eyes just before death may have been temporary anyway. I mean, Sasuke implanted those eyes after all.

As for Hashirama, we don't really know when he died. It wasn't necessarily in his old age, and ninja actually seem to be in near-peak condition up until about 45-55 it seems.

As for me, I believe Kabuto wisely brought Itachi back at about 1% power so he would be less of a threat. Unfortunately, he underestimated Itachi, who got the job done with 1% strength.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> As for me, I believe Kabuto wisely brought Itachi back at about 1% power so he would be less of a threat. Unfortunately, he underestimated Itachi, who got the job done with 1% strength.​



It would certainly follow the theme.


----------



## Sans (Aug 8, 2013)

And that is Rocky gracefully bowing out. 

The only way to win a debate with Strategos.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Hashirama got to see his own granddaughter, I guess he died old.

Then again, my grandmother is only 58, so it is indeed possible.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Hashirama got to see his own granddaughter, I guess he died old.
> 
> Then again, my grandmother is only 58, so it is indeed possible.



Yep, and I'm guessing you're not a toddler like Tsunade looked to be.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 8, 2013)

Senjutsu > Obito

 > 

Hashirama = Strongest Senjutsu user

Obviously Itachi > Jubito ck


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 8, 2013)

A jinchuriki that can control their biju is effectively immune to genjutsu. And Obito has a Mangekyo Sharingan and a Rinnegan, both of which can see through genjutsu anyway. That is a trifold layer of genjutsu defense.

Obito walks around with a technique that can nullify ninjutsu. Totsuka is still made of chakra and therefore ninjutsu.

Obito is faster than....well everybody.

Obito can also kill Edo Tensei.

Sorry Itachi, there's always someone more haxxxed. 



Jagger said:


> Hashirama got to see his own granddaughter, I guess he died old.
> 
> Then again, my grandmother is only 58, so it is indeed possible.



Well considering ninja mortality rates I'm imagining that they had kids young. So. Let's say on the low end, 18 year old parent produces 18 year old parents. 36 when you have a grandkid. And shinobi were probably getting married very young back then so maybe as young as 14.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 8, 2013)

The Totsuka was never said to be made of chakra, just an ethereal energy. Similarly, sage chakra also employs chakra.

​


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 9, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> he does this after getting sliced in half by minato's kunai?



Before Minato imagines cutting Itachi in half with a kunai in Itachi's genjutsu


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 9, 2013)

kabtuo did it before getting caught in a genjutsu, why cant minato


----------



## Turrin (Aug 9, 2013)

How are people taking this thread seriously?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Turrin said:


> How are people taking this thread seriously?


And why are you not joking like everyone?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 9, 2013)

Jagger said:


> And why are you not joking like everyone?


Your implying that people aren't taking this seriously, which you should read some response in the thread. As for why i'm not joking like everybody else, is because it doesn't seem like anyone is joking just different fandoms trying to bait each other, I also don't really find the idea funny. It's not like the jokes about produce guy just shooting Obito with his random shot-gun, which are somewhat amusing to consider it's just overhype of a character's ability, which I see done all the time on this forum in a serious fashion.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Turrin. 

Eat a snickers. Because everytime you're hungry you make a wall of text trying to explain to me why you don't joke around in a thread that is not supposed to be taken seriously and the only purpose of it to get some laughs and make sensitive with zero sense of humor get angry over silly and non-important like this one.

Also because they're yummy.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Hey Turrin.
> 
> Eat a snickers. Because everytime you're hungry you make a wall of text trying to explain to me why you don't joke around in a thread that is not supposed to be taken seriously and the only purpose of it to get some laughs and make sensitive with zero sense of humor get angry over silly and non-important like this one.
> 
> Also because they're yummy.


Hey Jagger, 

Eat a Twix Bar. Because you need a moment to realize 3 sentences is not a wall of text.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Your implying that people aren't taking this seriously, which you should read some response in the thread. As for why i'm not joking like everybody else, is because it doesn't seem like anyone is joking just different fandoms trying to bait each other, I also don't really find the idea funny. It's not like the jokes about produce guy just shooting Obito with his random shot-gun, which are somewhat amusing to consider it's just overhype of a character's ability, which I see done all the time on this forum in a serious fashion.



Turrin, there's a very simple solution to your dilemma: leave the fucking thread. 

It may upset you to fail in convincing *STRATEGOOB* that _Itach_i looses at something (imo you should've adopted a "Prime Itachi >>>" mindset when entering a Strat thread), but I ensure you that life will go on should some Itachi fans root for Itachi against any opponent. 

You've expressed that you think they're crazy and unfunny. You don't need to type an essay, or even a paragraph explaining how to successfully apply a humorous joke about a fictional character. Just walk away, and let Itachi's fans Itachi.


(btw need a moment candy bar is twix)


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Turrin, there's a very simple solution to your dilemma: leave the fucking thread.
> 
> It may upset you to fail in convincing *STRATEGOOB* that _Itach_i looses at something (imo you should've adopted a "Prime Itachi >>>" mindset when entering a Strat thread), but I ensure you that life will go on should some Itachi fans root for Itachi against any opponent.
> 
> ...


Rocky, there's a very simple solution to your dilemma, don't read my posts; just leave the fucking thread.

It may upset you to fail in convincing *ME* that Itachi - wank/bait thread is funny, but I ensure you that life will go on should I not find the same things funny that you do. 

You've expressed that you think they're funny. You don't need to type a longer post than I did, or even a paragraph explaining how to interpret the thread. Just walk away and leave my post be for people who are taking the thread seriously; whether it be joke,bait, wank, etc...

(btw, thanks for the correction, I guess I just had Kit Kat bar on the brain  )


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky, I think the real issue is the Itachi hyper fanbase inability to admit that Itachi isn't the best at anything or can lose, or is just plain weaker than other shinobi. They continually jump on statements, throw out ones that don't fit their world view on Itachi and the Narutoverse, look at feats and refuse to see the Shinobi Itachi's facing is handicapped in any way, and then go onto claim Itachi can fight outside of his weightclass. It sucks ALL enjoyment out of debates.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Rocky, there's a very simple solution to your dilemma, don't read my posts; just leave the fucking thread.
> 
> It may upset you to fail in convincing *ME* that Itachi - wank/bait thread is funny, but I ensure you that life will go on should I not find the same things funny that you do.
> 
> ...



Imo the way you worded this is phenomenal, but there are some minor flaws.  I didn't attempt any "convincing", I literally told you to ignore the "jokes, bait, wank, etc" if it really does bother you. You can tell me to ignore your posts and all, but that doesn't really invalidate what I said.




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Rocky, I think the real issue is the Itachi hyper fanbase inability to admit that Itachi isn't the best at anything or can lose, or is just plain weaker than other shinobi. They continually jump on statements, throw out ones that don't fit their world view on Itachi and the Narutoverse, look at feats and refuse to see the Shinobi Itachi's facing is handicapped in any way, and then go onto claim Itachi can fight outside of his weightclass. It sucks ALL enjoyment out of debates.



I thrive for proving Itachi fans wrong.  There's plenty of material out there to work with.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I thrive for proving Itachi fans wrong.  There's plenty of material out there to work with.


You can prove them wrong. You can prove them wrong and the majority of the people on a thread can agree with you. But the _hyper fan_, the zealot?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You can prove them wrong. You can prove them wrong and the majority of the people on a thread can agree with you. But the _hyper fan_, the zealot?



They're the best. Usually they bend logic to make something work completely. So use their bended logic against them. Think outside of the box (troll the mess out of them).

Without extreme fans, this place would be a lot less amusing. What's better than defending Minato against a portrayal argument for Hiruzen & (Pre-feats) Tobirama, and then a few days later watching the same person firmly assert that Katsuyu would defeat Itachi. Who wouldn't love for the opportunity to tear that logic apart. 


They hyper fan will usually use very stretched arguments to support their beliefs. Just wait for the opening, and capitalize.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey, this becoming a meta thread about Itachi fans. Personally, I think Itachi fans are all beautiful geniuses.​


----------



## Octavian (Aug 10, 2013)

i like how strat's posts over the past couple of months managed to change rocky's viewpoint from someone who thought itachi won v minato to someone offering SSM12 tips on how to troll itachi fans  

carry on


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

This is more or less how Rocky feels about me and my role on NF:


----------



## Sans (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty sure the manga was responsible for that, not Strategos.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Octavian said:


> i like how strat's posts over the past couple of months managed to change rocky's viewpoint from someone who thought itachi won v minato to someone offering SSM12 tips on how to troll itachi fans
> 
> carry on



While I see how you might hold this view, the turning point was actually after Minato "lolnope'd" the Juubi's alliance ending attack with a Kunai to the ground. When Minato out-shined the combined efforts of the Shinobi world, I kinda started to think that he was on a higher level than before. And before, I had him dead even with Itachi.

Then he beat Dark Kyuubi and stole his Chakra in like 15 minutes. 

Itachi was no more.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 10, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Hey, this becoming a meta thread about Itachi fans. Personally,* I think Itachi fans are all beautiful geniuses.*​


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Imo the way you worded this is phenomenal, but there are some minor flaws.  I didn't attempt any "convincing", I literally told you to ignore the "jokes, bait, wank, etc" if it really does bother you. You can tell me to ignore your posts and all, but that doesn't really invalidate what I said.


It doesn't bother me if it's another wank/bait thread because there are hundreds of them. However if it's suppose to be a joke thread than it does because really the best material you got is an Itachi-fan wanking Itachi. It's been done before, a-lot   

Well maybe I should have worded it some where along the lines of trying to convince me to ignore the jokes then 

You telling me to ignore the thread doesn't really invalidate that telling people; why so serioussss, makes total sense whether this is a joke/bait/wank thread.


----------



## Sok (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice thread, everything makes sense.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> kabtuo did it before getting caught in a genjutsu, why cant minato



But It was a part of Itachi's plan


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

That's a stretch.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 10, 2013)

looks like ive created an opening 


get him rocky!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> That's a stretch.






ImSerious said:


> looks like ive created an opening
> 
> 
> get him rocky!



Come @ me both of you


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Come @ me both of you



Well..

Just because Itachi foolishly deactivated his Susano'o doesn't mean getting bisected was part of his plan. Partly because it was never mentioned *anywhere* that it was. 

Getting bisected in no way correlates with Kabuto acquiring Sasuke's sword again. Or Kabuto jumping to the celling. Or Kabuto using the sword. You see where i'm going. That's just how the events fell when Kabuto surprised him.

Sasuke could've ended up keeping his sword and using Chidori Eiso instead, or just grabbing Kabuto with Susano'o. Kabuto could've dodged to the side, or Sasuke could've succeeded in grabbig him and Kabuto wouldn't have got to the celling. 

If it was a plan, you can see that it was a real shitty one. The amount of chance involved was stupid high.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

A. He deactivated Susano'o.
B. He said he was activating Izanami right then and there.
C. He needed Kabuto to take the sword from him to do so.
D. He showed no signs of surprise at the ambush.

It should be obvious that it was intentional baiting. And calling a plan that worked stupid is stupid. Kishimoto made it clear that Itachi had   , so the "chance" involved was minimized.

There's no point in bickering about _how_ Itachi knew it would work out with either Kabuto doing what he did or when hitting Sasuke with Amaterasu. Simply put, he just has the insight to know.​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Hey Jagger,
> 
> Eat a Twix Bar. Because you need a moment to realize 3 sentences is not a wall of text.


Those were 7 sentences. 

And now, I'm hungry. 

Btw, why are people saying he was catching up with KM Naruto? KM Naruto would have fodderized him in that fight. He was holding back.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Well..
> 
> Just because Itachi foolishly



stopped reading here.
Itachi and foolish can't be used in the same sentence. 
Either you aren't reading the manga, or you are trolling and in both cases you aren't worth debating.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

There was nothing obvious about it. Itachi never mentioned anything about baiting, and Kabuto attacking him doesn't directly result in Kabuto ending up on the ceiling with a sword. 

And just because the plan worked doesn't make it a good plan. It means he got lucky with a bad plan. 

Itachi has good insight, but he isn't psychic. His super insight failed miserably when he crafted that plan for Sasuke. There's quite a difference between "hero" and "terrorist". Itachi's super insight didn't help him see how his plan for Sasuke would turn out, now did it? 

Itachi knowing that Kabuto would target Sasuke doesn't translate to Itachi knowing what what would happen if Kabuto cut him in half. Itachi knowing that Sasuke had a counter to Amaterasu _does not_ give him the insight to know that Kabuto would bisect him, Sasuke would throw his sword, Kabuto would catch and keep it, Sasuke would react in time to save Itachi with Susano'o, Kabuto would dodge to the ceiling, he would regenerate in time to create a clone, and that Kabuto would use the sword to stab it again. 

_That's_ stupid.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> His super insight failed miserably when he crafted that plan for Sasuke.



This is incorrect. Itachi had a contigency for the probable event that Obito would interfere.​


Rocky said:


> Itachi knowing that Kabuto would target Sasuke doesn't translate to Itachi knowing what what would happen if Kabuto cut him in half.



Itachi knowing Kabuto would attack him if he lowered Susano'o and predicting that he'd get the sword and finish Izanami isn't a leap or a stretch. You're basically going full SuperSaiyanMan right now.

There isn't really any other conclusion than Itachi intentionnaly baiting Kabuto in order to complete the loop. He lowered Susano'o, annnounced the attack, and waited for the attack.
​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Itachi didn't have the insight to know it wouldn't work. 

You're oversimplifying things to make it look possible. 
Kabuto attacking him and taking the sword (from Sasuke who he didn't even attack) was not everything that was required to start izanami. Itachi simply had no way of knowing.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> stopped reading here.
> Itachi and foolish can't be used in the same sentence.
> Either you aren't reading the manga, or you are trolling and in both cases you aren't worth debating.


He admitted it was stupid for him to try to do everything by himself. 

He didn't use the exact word, but it was indeed stupid.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> There was nothing obvious about it. Itachi never mentioned anything about baiting, and Kabuto attacking him doesn't directly result in Kabuto ending up on the ceiling with a sword.
> 
> And just because the plan worked doesn't make it a good plan. It means he got lucky with a bad plan.
> 
> ...



Itachi deactivates Susano'o for no apparent reason, makes a move that has absolutely nothing to do with the activation of Izanami as he taunts Kabuto and then gets attacked which leads to the events that end up Itachi closing the Izanami loop and defeating Kabuto.

You can interpret this in two ways : 

1 - You can assume that Itachi actually had a plan, because he kept mentioning that he had a plan() and he basically did all he did to bait Kabuto into attacking him because otherwise it makes no sense,

or 

2 - You can assume that Itachi didn't have a plan, he used Izanami with no idea in mind, and he was waiting all those chapters for nothing and de-activated Susano'o and taunted Kabuto just for the fuck of it and closed the loop simply by a stroke of luck.

I don't know about you but I think choosing the option 2 is fucking stupid.




Jagger said:


> He admitted it was stupid for him to try to do everything by himself.
> 
> He didn't use the exact word, but it was indeed stupid.



No.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Itachi didn't have the insight to know it wouldn't work.
> 
> You're oversimplifying things to make it look possible.
> Kabuto attacking him and taking the sword (from Sasuke who he didn't even attack) was not everything that was required to start izanami. Itachi simply had no way of knowing.



It's not oversimplification. It's the impication. Itachi said "It's over. I'm activating Izanami now." and given how Izanami works, he was saying "I'm completing the loop now." 

He lowered Susano'o, inciting a close range attack, and let it all happen from there. How did he know it would work out? His insight is like looking in people's souls and using it in battle. Canon.

So when you say "there were too many variables! It was a foolish gamble!" I say, "Itachi was said to read people's souls and predict their actions." It's fiction. That's that. Deal with it, brah.​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No.


Yes.                .


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> It's not oversimplification. It's the impication. Itachi said "It's over. I'm activating Izanami now" and given how Izanami works, he was saying "I'm completing the loop now."
> 
> He lowered Susano'o, inciting a close range attack, and let it all happen from there. How did he know it would work out? His insight is like looking in people's souls and using it in battle. Canon.​



Or he took a shot in the dark, and it payed off, unlike his shot in the dark with Sasuke, which failed miserably. He has excellent insight, but evidently not enough to allow so much chance into the equation and get a desirable result consistently.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

First off, he didn't fail miserably with Sasuke, given that his contingency plan resulted in Sasuke's redemption and ultimately saved the world by resurrecting a redeemed Orochimaru.

Secondly, Itachi's insight is akin to reading souls. For you, it would be a shot in the dark. For Itachi, it's not. That's why, ultimately, his alleged "shot in the darks" have been working out.

You can keep bringing up the hitches in Itachi's plan, but he had contingencies for each and every one of those, which only adds to the impressiveness of his foresight.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Nope. Itachi predicted Sasuke to go back to the village after killing him, but he was wrong. He also ended up using Koto on himself, which he didn't predict. These superhuman predictions aren't always right.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Nope. Itachi predicted Sasuke to go back to the village after killing him



In the event Obito didn't interfere, which he predicted would happen, which is why he had two contigency plans. One to eliminate Obito before talked to Sasuke, and a second to brainwash Sasuke in the event that the first didn't work out, given that he knew little about Obito's abilities. There's _nothing_ wrong in his plan, and the plan itself didn't fail, but ultimately saved the world. 

Ignoring the contingencies and obstinately saying the plan failed is a JesusJuice69-level move. World events shifted the process, but his planning saved the world. Plain and simple. Itachi and Nagato would otherwise have taken Naruto and Bee's souls. That Jūbi bomb would have killed everybody else.​


Rocky said:


> He also ended up using Koto on himself, which he didn't predict.



He'd never encountered Kabuto before, so he wouldn't have used his special insight on him anyway. I never said Itachi could read the future for general events, only that the manga said he can practically peer into people's souls and predict their actions.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Neither of those happened though. The plan to kill "Madara" failed, and the plan to brainwash Sasuke failed. 

Then he was like fuck it and left Sasuke up to Naruto.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, why didn't Itachi use his insight to find out about Obito's abilities? You know, just peer into the future and see all of his abilities?


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Now we're just going to repeat ourselves. Itachi's planning saved the world, which is the opposite of failing.​


Rocky said:


> Also, why didn't Itachi use his insight to find out about Obito's abilities?



There's a reason Obito hid away from his own organization the entire time Itachi was in it. He was carefully guarding his secrets, and he'd acknowledged that he'd certainly be dead if he hadn't done so.



"Even from him" does indeed imply Itachi is much better than others at reading abilities and whatnot, but that's nothing we didn't already know unless we're trying really hard to downgrade Itachi.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

What are you talking about? Itachi didn't plan for Sasuke to meet the Hokage, who were the source of Sasuke's redemption. Itachi didn't actually care, he was going to love Sasuke no matter what. Actually, Minato's planning will save the world. Kyuubi naruto an all. 

Obito has met Itachi, so Itachi's soul peering should have informed him of Obito's future actions and thus abilities.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Then he was like fuck it and left it up to Naruto.





Then he was like "Fuck it. Naruto, I know you're only about two hours old, but you gotta' handle Obito. I'll be sure to tell Hiruzen and have you guarded so that he won't―eh, actually, fuck that too―that 4-year-old Itachi can probably hold Obito and Akatsuki off from steamrolling the village for a decade or two. You'll be fine."​


----------



## Dil (Aug 10, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Then he was like "Fuck it. Naruto, I know you're only about two hours old, but you gotta' handle Obito. I'll be sure to tell Hiruzen and have you guarded so that he won't steal you or anything―eh, actually, fuck it―that 4-year-old Itachi can probably hold Obito off for awhile."​



Minato wasn't wrong though. Turned out just the way he thought.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 10, 2013)

Technically, nobody's stopped Obito, and when he is stopped, I'm pretty sure it will have been a largely collaborative effort.​


----------



## jesusjuice69 (Aug 10, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Now we're just going to repeat ourselves. Itachi's planning saved the world, which is the opposite of failing.​
> 
> 
> There's a reason Obito hid away from his own organization the entire time Itachi was in it. He was carefully guarding his secrets, and he'd acknowledged that he'd certainly be dead if he hadn't done so.
> ...



So you think itachi can predict the future like some kind of gypsy... ROFL!!!
If that isn't dumb enough there are countless examples being shown to you of how he got shit dead wrong, and yet you still believe it!  
R
O
F
L
!
!
!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Then he was like "Fuck it. Naruto, I know you're only about two hours old, but you gotta' handle Obito. I'll be sure to tell Hiruzen and have you guarded so that he won't―eh, actually, fuck that too―that 4-year-old Itachi can probably hold Obito and Akatsuki off from steamrolling the village for a decade or two. You'll be fine."​



Minato doesn't have super insight or psychic powers. He had a gut feeling that Naruto was the child of prophecy. He was right. 


Itachi has great insight, but he's not psychic. His final contingency plan, Koto Amatsukami, did not go off as planned. Itachi is not Athena. His plans are not fail proof.


----------



## Doge (Aug 10, 2013)

Juubito wins this with ease.  He already made it clear it's his goal to avenge Rin and make the world right, Itachi can't just say "nope, that's not your destiny" and use Izanami.


----------



## Sadgoob (Apr 10, 2016)

This thread is awesome and the OP is a handsome genius.

I'm bumping this because there's a relative thread _Edo Minato and Edo Itachi vs Jubito_ and it'd be nice for people to focus on the _real_ match: Itachi vs Jubito. Foddernato can just step aside and watch the master work.

I also just want to add that Kaguya's will thought Itachi was completely invincible, unlike Fodderjubito. So I think conservative and moderate posters would agree that evidence indicates Itachi wins 10/10 mid diff.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Minato doesn't have super insight or psychic powers. He had a gut feeling that Naruto was the child of prophecy. He was right.
> 
> 
> Itachi has great insight, but he's not psychic. His final contingency plan, Koto Amatsukami, did not go off as planned. Itachi is not Athena. His plans are not fail proof.



They did nothing, but fail! 

> Amatersu? Failed.
> Koto? Failed
> releasing the ET? Failed (the only one left who mattered escaped)
> Making Sasuke a "hero"? Ended up making him a criminal
> Watching the Akatsuki? Ended up giving them information and not telling anything about them

He even ended up swallowed in his own delusion.

So I am not sure about his so called insight either. That seems more like fan-made.


----------



## Sadgoob (Apr 10, 2016)

Dude, without the Kotoamatsukami contingency plan in place, then Naruto and Bee would be dead against Itachi & Nagato. Kabuto could then put Kurama and Gyuki in Itachi & Nagato and rape the world without ever needing Edo Madara. "It failed." Give me a break. That shit literally saved the world. 

And unlike Minato, Itachi being alive _actually_ prevented Obito from even trying to attack Konoha by Obito's . So all in all, Itachi was a lot more critical to the world not being taken over and Konoha not being destroyed than you think. There's a reason ninja (Hashirama, Hiruzen, Obito, etc.) praise him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2016)

It was originally to mind-control Sasuke.

It's like itachi digged the hole, and then he fell down in it. 
And people started praising him because that was totally intended and smart. lol


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 10, 2016)

rereading this thread feels like stepping into a time machine 

on topic, itachi sidesteps juubito's shunshin and fills him with kunai.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2016)

> And unlike Minato, Itachi being alive actually prevented Obito from even trying to attack Konoha by Obito's own admission.



Lol, What has itachi done exactly in that regard?

Hidan and Kakuzu went to konoha. Has itachi done jack-shit to stop them? I think not.

Heck, HE, himself, tried to stop Konoha so the Akatsuki can get Gaara's Bijuu. And he was the one who
made Konoha even weaker when he took Kakashi out with his Genjutsu and was planning to cut Kurnai's head off.

And he was the one who told Sasuke to kill his best Friend (Narudo)

And all in all, Kurama was simply the last one to be sealed, and as soon as his turn came, Pain and konan headed directly to there. 
Has itachi provided ANY information about ANY of the Akatsuki to ANYONE? 

By your logic, Minato sealed half of Kurama inside Narudo and the other half inside of himself
because he TOTALLY, knew that Madara will pull Kurama out of Narudo, so he kept the other half inside of
him because he knew that it will be used to save Narudo. 

That's reaching. lol


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 10, 2016)

This thread is another example of why Itachi is the most ridiculously overrated character in the entire Naruto fanbase and why his hardcore fans should never be taken seriously. There are dozens of examples of hype in the Manga in which a character is stated to be "unbeatable" "invincible" "The strongest" "Unsurpassed" "The most powerful in history" which ended up being nothing more than hype. But when it's said for Itachi, it's taken literally and still being used in arguments til this day just because he's Itachi. Also, the tone in which Black Zetsu speaks when regarding the Susanoo and it's ethereal weapons is according to myths and legends. He didn't talk about them as if he knew what they could do personally, and he also didn't know what a Susanoo was beforehand. Seriously, Juubito would easily one-shot Itachi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Apr 10, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Hidan and Kakuzu went to konoha. Has itachi done jack-shit to stop them? I think not.



No, they didn't. And they were zero threat to Konoha as a whole. Unlike Obito if Obito chose to actually mobilize his collective power (all of Akatsuki, collected bijuu, Zetsu army, etc.) against Konoha like he did when Minato was around.



Hussain said:


> because he TOTALLY, knew



What he "TOTALLY knew" is beside the point. His contingency measures were critical in the world not being doomed. So they cannot be called a failure.

Like Rocky said, he's not psychic. He didn't foresee Kabuto learning Edo Tensei and everything being thrown topsy turny. But without his second failsafe in place, the world would've been doomed, pure and simple.


----------



## Shining Force (Apr 11, 2016)

King Itachi solos


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 11, 2016)

Perfect thread 

Next kidomaru beats tobirama 1 on 1


----------



## Fluon (Apr 12, 2016)

Quality thread.


----------

